# Dutch American Friendship Treaty



## laffs4sale (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, have any US forum members tried using this treaty to emigrate to the Netherlands? I'm reading conflicting things about whether a self-employed American of independent means can use this treaty to emigrate. I've read you need to start a business, I've read you don't need to start a business and just invest 4500 euros in an existing business. I'm confused. If anybody knows what the precise rules are or where I can find them, I'd appreciate your reply. Thank you.


----------



## laffs4sale (Nov 26, 2010)

UPDATE: I found the application for US citizens wishing to emigrate to the Netherlands under the DAFT as self-employed persons. If anybody wants to look, it's here:

https://ind.nl/en/Forms/7524.pdf

The relevant section is here:

"Self-employed, based upon the Dutch-American Friendship Treaty (453)
or the Dutch-Japanese Trade Agreement (510). You have USA or Japanese
nationality.
Please enclose the following means of evidence with your application:
• in case of a sole trader: a bank statement from the enterprise showing the
invested amount and the opening balance;
• in case of a commercial partnership: a deed of formation or a contract in
which is shown the size of the financial participation of every partner, the
(opening) balance and a bank statement from the enterprise;
• in case of a private limited company or a public limited company: the deed
of incorporation, balance and a bank statement from the enterprise; and
• if you have the Japanese nationality and you cannot submit evidence
showing you have invested substantial funds, or you are actually in the
process of investing substantial funds: submit evidence showing your means
of support."

The application doesn't define the term "sole trader." I assume they mean sole proprietor. I'm not one, and I can't tell the size of the passive contribution I'd need to make to a Dutch company under the "commercial partnership" provision. Is this the 4500 euros requirement I've read about? If anybody knows, please share.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sorry I don't have knowledge...I considered this once but only as a sole trader and iirc I would have needed $12500 (maybe it was euros) in the bank for some months, I think on top of the 4500 for the business.

Good luck!


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

laffs4sale said:


> UPDATE: I found the application for US citizens wishing to emigrate to the Netherlands under the DAFT as self-employed persons. If anybody wants to look, it's here:
> 
> https://ind.nl/en/Forms/7524.pdf
> 
> ...


Here's a link from an American Attorney in the Netherlands. 

The Dutch American Friendship Treaty


----------

